# John Calvin and the RPW



## Joseph Scibbe (Apr 25, 2011)

Doesn't a following of the RPW state that gathered worship is only to be done on the Lords Day? If so, was John Calvin sinning when he held daily services daily?


----------



## dudley (Apr 25, 2011)

Unashamed 116 said:


> Doesn't a following of the RPW state that gathered worship is only to be done on the Lords Day? If so, was John Calvin sinning when he held daily services daily?


 
I think you are correct with your observation but I do not think calvin was sinning....I think he was showing daily reverence for Go only not considering what he did to be public worship..I may be wrong..but I believe I read that in a taext on the History of Protestantsim.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 25, 2011)

No. Scotland had weekly [weekday] meetings as well. George Gillespie discusses this at several points in his Dispute Against the English Popish Ceremonies.


----------



## MW (Apr 25, 2011)

Unashamed 116 said:


> Doesn't a following of the RPW state that gathered worship is only to be done on the Lords Day?


 
No. Acts 2:46; Heb. 3:13, compared with 10:25.


----------



## Jack K (Apr 26, 2011)

Unashamed 116 said:


> Doesn't a following of the RPW state that gathered worship is only to be done on the Lords Day?



Does it? I'm inclined to say that'd be an example of the regulative principle run amok, especially since it's hard enough in the first place to find a direct biblical command to gather for worship on the first day of the week, the practice being inferred from indirect references.


----------



## Andres (Apr 26, 2011)

> WCF 21.7
> As it is the law of nature, that, in general, a due proportion of time be set apart for the worship of God; so, in his Word, by a positive, moral, and perpetual commandment binding all men in all ages, he hath particularly appointed one day in seven, for a Sabbath, to be kept holy unto him: which, from the beginning of the world to the resurrection of Christ, was the last day of the week; and, from the resurrection of Christ, was changed into the first day of the week, which, in Scripture, is called the Lord's day, and is to be continued to the end of the world, as the Christian Sabbath.



The Lord's Day is the day _specifically_ set apart for corporate worship, however I don't see anything in Scripture and/or our Confession that limits the saints to gathering only on this day.


----------



## torstar (Apr 26, 2011)

Those unfortunate people who had the opportunity to hear Calvin preach every day of the week.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 26, 2011)

I am struggling to understand the point of this thread.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 26, 2011)

None now. Wrong presumption corrected.


Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> I am struggling to understand the point of this thread.


----------

